# Bottecchia 303 Vintage - Single Speed



## gizmocycling.com (Feb 21, 2008)

We are looking for feedback on the Bottecchia 303 Vintage - Single Speed. Tell us what you like or don't like.

Frame - Aluminum
Fork - Aluminum
Chainwheel - Alu BTC 46d
Brakes - BTC alu Racing
Rims - BTC alu double wall 40mm
Hubs - Alu fixed + freewheel
Tires - CST 700x25 black
Handlebar - Sport Vintage / Straight
Stem - Sport Vintage Aluminum
Saddle - Bottecchia con borchie w/studs
Sizes: 50/54/58


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

Not wild about Aluminum fork or straight bar. Carbon fork & drop bar better IMHO


----------



## gizmocycling.com (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for your input. It's very helpful.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful bike


----------

